# Reforming Puppymills



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

The poor treatment and abysmal conditions of dogs in Pennsylvania's puppy mills is already well documented, but a bill to amend the Pennsylvania Dog Law will soon be introduced in the state's House of Representatives.

Passage of this bill is vital if Pennsylvania is to improve conditions for dogs kept in commercial kennels and put an end to the state's reputation as the "puppy mill capital of the East." The bill would require:

Doubling the cage space. 
Veterinarian visits at least once per year and with each pregnancy. 
Access to outdoor exercise areas. 
And many more provisions for the health and well-being of dogs. 


You can sign the petition to help pass the legislation by clicking here:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/492455165


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This is so important, thanks for the link.
This was the reason I stopped visiting the Amish in P.A. . they are notorious puppymillers :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Girlfriend!!!

I'm not seeing much info on this website.

I would much rather put a STOP to the "millers".

For instance, "doubling cage space", much more would be
required, for my satisfaction.

What about the "stacking" of cages? Their cages may
be doubled in size, yet still stacked, with feces landing
on one another.

A yearly vet visit, for an 8-year-old breeder bitch, who 
has been trapped her entire life, is not acceptable either.
These dogs are in horrid conditions. Conditions, which would
require more than doubling these already small, god aweful spaces.

Access to outdoor exercise areas will not help the dogs
who can barely walk, due to being confined for years.
They wouldn't even know how to use it. Also, "access" means,
they do not MAKE SURE the dogs have proper excercise, just
a doggie door installed. Which may lead to another outdoor
cage.

Is there anymore "specific" info? 

What do they mean by "many more provisions, for the health, and well being"?? 

Sounds to me, as though they are trying to "shut up" a pissed off public.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hey Girlfriend!!!
> 
> I'm not seeing much info on this website.
> 
> ...


Really!! Man , I need to be more intuitive :shocked:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've passed this link on to as many friends/family and asked them to pass it on as well. I realize that its not much but at the very least it'll get someone in there to check the place out yearly.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm. someone just hit a nerve as far as saying that they are staying away from Lancaster, PA because of the Amish. I have lived here with my family for 10 years (moved from another State) and believe me, I am not all that proud of what these Puppy Mills are doing. However, let me clear something up for all of you... the Amish are not the only ones who are running those horrible Puppy Mills. And, not all of the Amish and plain people are in the business of running Puppy Mills.

When we decided to get another Maltese, we actually went to another County in the State of Pennsylvania to get our Chrissy because we did not want to get dog from Lancaster County. 

If I have offended anyone by writing what I did, I certainly did not mean to do so. However, I think that we have to stop stereotyping certain areas and types of people due to all of the media attention (and rightfully so) to Lancaster, PA.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't read it, but this is the link to the House Bill - HB 2525

You can read the text of the bill here and see any amendments and the history of the bill.

Edit: This is amending an existing law - to do a quick read through all the proposed law is underlined and any part of the law they want to delete is struck through.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581041
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OP I am sorry if I am going off topic here*, but I really need to ask Deb a question. 
I have a now 10 year old geriatric girl that did not know how to walk when I got her over a year and half ago. She has since learned to walk without pain but I am having the hardest time trying to get her to trust me to clean her face. She will let me hold her and cuddle with her without shivering which took I know six months. But when it comes to cleaning her face to get the crud off she refuses to let me touch her. I have given her a sedative but that still does not work. I know that you have worked with this type of situation and am hoping that you can give me some kind of suggestion as to teach her that I am not going to strike her or hurt her while cleaning her face. She is so pittiful that at times when I go to clean it I wander if she would be better at rest than to have to suffer the fear that she goes through when I try to clean her up. Any help will be greatly appriciated. Thank you!!

*Again OP I am sorry for going off topic here. *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Becky ~ My Lulu does this, mostly because she is deaf, and a hand
near her face startles her. Even after realizing it's just me, she can't
stand her face cleaned. 

I have a neighbor come over to hold her, while I clip around her eyes,
and clean out the boogers. It is quite the battle, even with the two
of us working on her. We just do it as quickly as possible, then I put
warm wash clothe on her face, and wipe it a bit.

None of my dogs really love having their faces cleaned.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky ~ My Lulu does this, mostly because she is deaf, and a hand
> near her face startles her. Even after realizing it's just me, she can't
> stand her face cleaned.
> 
> ...


Debbie thank you for the advise. I just hate putting her through it. She is so scared and pitiful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Mmmmmmmm. someone just hit a nerve as far as saying that they are staying away from Lancaster, PA because of the Amish. I have lived here with my family for 10 years (moved from another State) and believe me, I am not all that proud of what these Puppy Mills are doing. However, let me clear something up for all of you... the Amish are not the only ones who are running those horrible Puppy Mills. And, not all of the Amish and plain people are in the business of running Puppy Mills.
> 
> When we decided to get another Maltese, we actually went to another County in the State of Pennsylvania to get our Chrissy because we did not want to get dog from Lancaster County.
> 
> If I have offended anyone by writing what I did, I certainly did not mean to do so. However, I think that we have to stop stereotyping certain areas and types of people due to all of the media attention (and rightfully so) to Lancaster, PA.[/B]


Hello,
To clarify, I never mentioned Lancaster County, I said The Amish.
Secondly I do not "Sterotype" any group of any people or any county, country or state.
It's a known fact NOT ALLbut most of the Amish sell and keep puppymills, it's part of their income.
You even said yourself you didn't want to get a puppy from Lancaster so you went to another county(?)
I am not saying or ever said the problem is with Lancaster, but the Amish and P.A> are big puppymillers and P.A. is at the top of the list of puppymills.
Will I give my business to people who perpetuate the suffering of animals, no I don't think I would, thats my choice. I never said in my previous post ALL Amish and as you say Plain People are puppymillers, never.
Do some research and you will see just how big the Amish (Not All) have a hand in running, operating and selling these poor animals to people who have no idea what they are getting or what a puppymill even is, it's sad.
I never said I was staying away from Lancaster, what I said was I was stopped visiting the Amish in P.A. !
Again I am not "Sterotyping" anyone and it's not due to media attention , they are facts .
I am not staying away from P.A. all together just not visiting or buying from the amish.
You didn't offend me at all , but I needed to clarify my post and let you know I don't have a racial bone in my body nor do I stereotype anyone.
It's very hard for me to buy from the Amish when I can't distinguish who has a puppymill in their barn and who doesn't, so I stay away.
Thank You, 
Andrea

http://www.tribune-democrat.com/local/loca..._126001242.html


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of response/responses (if any) that I might receive to my post. We all know that the Lancaster, PA area is notorious for Puppy Mills and that is a fact. However, there are other so called "plain people" (not Amish) that are also known for running those horrible Puppy Mills.

And yes, I did say that we went out of the Lancaster, PA area to get our new puppy Chrissy. We are all too well aware of those puppy mills here in our area. The Amish are also very well known for other very legitimate businesses and we know a good number of them personally. As a very avid gardener, there are many Amish who operate Greenhouses and we patronize their businesses quite frequently. They, along with the other plain people also are very known for the very fine woodworking skills and produce. So, without going any further, and making any enemies on this Forum, I would just like to leave this subject be.

I just wanted to point out that it concerned me to think that a good number of "good" Amish and Plain people are not all lumped together as being in the business of Puppy Mills.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I was wondering what kind of response/responses (if any) that I might receive to my post. We all know that the Lancaster, PA area is notorious for Puppy Mills and that is a fact. However, there are other so called "plain people" (not Amish) that are also known for running those horrible Puppy Mills.
> 
> And yes, I did say that we went out of the Lancaster, PA area to get our new puppy Chrissy. We are all too well aware of those puppy mills here in our area. The Amish are also very well known for other very legitimate businesses and we know a good number of them personally. As a very avid gardener, there are many Amish who operate Greenhouses and we patronize their businesses quite frequently. They, along with the other plain people also are very known for the very fine woodworking skills and produce. So, without going any further, and making any enemies on this Forum, I would just like to leave this subject be.
> 
> ...


 :shocked: Enemy, no not at all, please don't think that.
Listen, I am not saying there arent good respected Amish people, your missing my point.
I am just saying it is hard for me as a person to be around that and not know who is actually doing this and who isn't. This is all I am saying. I am not lumping them together, please don't take my post as that. I am sorry you aren't understanding me, but I guess we all have our different views, thanks for yours! :biggrin:


----------

